# ibm thinkpad 600- lockup- newbie



## jc808 (Jul 11, 2004)

hello, all, i have bought a second hand ibm thinkpad 600 that, up til now, kept having weird problems (graphics corruption, slow programs, crashing)

i reinstalled everything (windows 98se) and reformatted the hd. after a short period of only being able to see a 'small' screen (unchangeable 600x480 on a 1024x760 screen) the computer is now freezing on boot (one short bleep with, according to the manual here,  SMAPI BIOS)

what now?? ;_(

pls bear in mind i am an idiot, so please dont be afraid to be completely condescending


----------



## jc808 (Jul 11, 2004)

also: its generally accepted that 'one short bleep' is a 'DRAM refresh failure' err

if this still applies to smapi bios, what does this mean?

regards, james


----------



## Praetor (Jul 11, 2004)

> kept having weird problems (graphics corruption, slow programs, crashing)


Without reading your second post I would have suggested a memory problem



> that 'one short bleep' is a 'DRAM refresh failure' err


Try doing an extended memory check win BIOS and/or as soon as you get into windows. Any major PC benchmarking program should have a memory tester. PC Wizard (free) can be obtained from http://www.cpuid.com and comes with a memory tester  If your memory has problems you will definitely have problems during this testing


----------



## jc808 (Jul 11, 2004)

thanks

however, i cant _actually get into windows_ i get just the bleep, no startup screen, no bios no nothing... pressing 'del' to get into bios doesnt do anything...

what would you suggest?


----------



## Praetor (Jul 11, 2004)

> pressing 'del' to get into bios doesnt do anything...


Any luck with F1? While most desktops use "Del", laptops tend to use "F1"



> what would you suggest?


Has this computer ever worked? Or is this a recent problem


----------



## jc808 (Jul 11, 2004)

strangely enough its just booted :-s

it has worked before


----------



## jc808 (Jul 11, 2004)

im going to try rerunning the 'setup.exe' windows file in the windows cd

i know when i reinstalled it, it wasnt recognising the cd drive properly, and i suspect some vital components werent transferred :-s

we shall see...


----------



## Praetor (Jul 11, 2004)

So you can get into windows? (in order to do the memory testing)


----------



## jc808 (Jul 11, 2004)

will do


----------



## jc808 (Jul 11, 2004)

no memory probs, but im having another problem. im still getting the 'small screen' problem i mentioned ie on my 1024/768 display i can only get 600x480 in a small, bordered display. the screen res control wont budge

any ideas??


----------



## Praetor (Jul 11, 2004)

> im still getting the 'small screen' problem I mentioned ie on my 1024/768 display I can only get 600x480


Update video device drivers and you should be able to get that working


----------



## jc808 (Jul 11, 2004)

actually, its sorted

i needed a neomagic driver which doesnt come in windows


----------



## Praetor (Jul 11, 2004)

Have a look here, might be useful: http://www.video-drivers.com/companies/717.htm


----------

